# Stuka engine sounds



## JCS (Mar 29, 2005)

Does anybody have any sound files or videos w/ sound of the Stuka they can upload? I've been looking for a while but all I've been able to find is sound clips of the siren and some videos with no sound....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 30, 2005)

can't you really cheaply edit them together??


----------



## JCS (Mar 31, 2005)

Maybe I wasnt clear enough, I meant I was looking for sound clips of the engine.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 1, 2005)

well i have a 7 second clip of the siren if it's any help..........


----------



## JCS (Apr 2, 2005)

I've already got it, but thanks anyway...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2005)

I have it on CD, along with the theme from the Great Escape and the Dambusters


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 6, 2005)

ah the good times we had in maths with those theme tunes...........


----------

